# Fingerboard properties of Wenge?



## Masadar (Mar 9, 2009)

Hey all well i was trying to decide which direction to go for what what wood i want to use for the fingerboard of the neck i am going to get made and love the look of wenge and have heard about a few guitar out there having it. So if anyone out there has ever tryed a wenge fingerboard id love to hear some input on how they sound/feel/how easy it is to care of.......all that good stuff.

And if anyone has any suggestions for other woods to use for the fingerboard aside from Rosewood and Ebony id love to hear it.

Thanks for Reading


----------



## SteveDendura (Mar 9, 2009)

found this site. The pics aren't very good, but there's some info there. And here's a bump for you.

Guitar Neck Woods | Guitar Files


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 9, 2009)

I think my basses fretboard is made of wenge. Though that bass is fucked at the moment.

Why not maple? What is the neck going to go on?


----------



## troyguitar (Mar 9, 2009)

The only experience I have with wenge is as a neck wood. I had a Warmoth strat neck that was wenge with a ziricote fretboard (and stainless frets).

Best feeling and sounding neck I've ever played, bar none. If only it were a 7-string!


----------



## caughtinamosh (Mar 9, 2009)

I actually PMed Apophis a while back asking the very same question... I'm sure he wouldn't mind me posting his PM:

Originally Posted by *caughtinamosh* 

_Hi Sebastian,

I know that you guys at Roter are very fond of wenge. I am considering having my baritone conversion neck with a wenge fretboard. I have a few wonderings about wenge and you seem pretty well versed in the wood. 

How does wenge "colour" the tone?

I have heard that it tends to be a "grainy" wood. Will it still be OK for a fretboard?

Can wenge be dyed?

Cheers for all your help. I hope your "affordable" project is going well .

James R_

hi,
1. tone -wenge will add a little clatity to the tone like ebony cause it's really hard and dense wood, in the other hand it's very midrange wood, so the main guitar register will be even more heard, so overall wenge will make two fings - clarity and puch in the midrange
2. wenge can be dyed of course, but the best way to finish it is to add only vax/oil finish, if you want paint it you have to be carefull cause if you overdoo your hands can become dirty, because wenge has its own oil inside. if you really want to make this add some thin layer of transparent laquers on the top - this will prevent from mistakes

Sebastian

He's a sound guy, is Apophis .


----------



## Masadar (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks for all the info so far guys This neck is going into my Solid Figured west african Bubinga body im building you can see it in one of my other posts but the pics suck ballz so be warned. The rest of the neck is going to be Flamed Maple and of course its going to be a 7 string.


----------

